# Halloween Egg Nog



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Where in the Uk can you buy Halloween Egg Nog?? I am so desperate to try it!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I want halloween egg nog where do u get it in the US?


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Here take a look 

I love the art work on the carton. Neato Coolville: HALLOWEEN EGG NOG


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

That is so cool.....I want some too!

BW


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

To tell you the truth I have never tasted the regular Egg Nog haha, some people say that Advocaat (snowballs) is similar to it?? But I would love to buy that Halloween Egg Nog!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hehe! me neither, but like you I think it is like snowballs. I always think of childhood Christmases as it was the only time I was allowed a "small drink" with the adults, advocar, lemonade and lime juice....I used to love it!

BW


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

What the heck is halloween egg nog? I feel out of the loop! How is different from traditional holiday Egg Nog?! Is it spiked with pumpkin juice?!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know but I sure would like to find out!

BW


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's company that makes pumpkin egg nog
Hood Pumpkin EggNog

and heres a recipe I found:



PUMPKIN EGG NOG 

1/2 c. sugar
3 egg yolks
1/2 tsp. salt
4 c. Half and Half milk
3 egg whites
1/4 c. sugar
1 tsp. pumpkin extract
1/4 tsp. all spice
orange food coloring

Mix together 1/2 cup sugar, egg yolks, 1/2 teaspoon salt, all spice, and milk. Cook in thick boiler, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a gentle rolling boil. Remove from heat. Beat egg whites until stiff. Add 1/4 cup sugar and pumpkin extract; beat well. Pour egg white mixture into the cooked mixture and with a hand beater beat until thoroughly mixed. Chill, serve in punch cups. Sprinkle with nutmeg and cinnamon if desired.

Serves 6-8.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic!!!! I feel a cooking session coming on!

BW


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Britishwitch said:


> Hehe! me neither, but like you I think it is like snowballs. I always think of childhood Christmases as it was the only time I was allowed a "small drink" with the adults, advocar, lemonade and lime juice....I used to love it!
> 
> BW


Hahaha, same here!!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Here's company that makes pumpkin egg nog
> Hood Pumpkin EggNog
> 
> and heres a recipe I found:
> ...


Oh how wonderful....I'll be trying this out!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

PUMPKIN EXTRACT???!!! lol where do you find THAT? And how do all you brits know about advocaat? That's a dutch thing, isn't it?

MsM


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> PUMPKIN EXTRACT???!!! lol where do you find THAT? And how do all you brits know about advocaat? That's a dutch thing, isn't it?
> 
> MsM


We've had it for years in our family mainly at Christmas...its yummy!! ...I'm wondering about Pumpkin Extract too.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

MMmmmmm ......Pumpkin extract.....best find a pumpkin and start extracting!!!

Yes Chrismastime...always advocat at christmastime! Yummy!

BW


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

here's a site that sells the pumpkin extract
pumpkin flavor extract | extracts-and-flavors.com
unfortunately I don't think this is readily available in grocery stores even during the season. Someone check their local grocery store!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've heard of pumpkin pie spice but not extract. Wonder if it's made from the spice. 

I really like the idea of a pumpkin pie egg nog. I assume it's orange in color. I bet it would be nice to serve in little shooters. Maybe sprinkled on top with a little black decorating sugar to make it black and orange.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> PUMPKIN EXTRACT???!!! lol where do you find THAT? And how do all you brits know about advocaat? That's a dutch thing, isn't it?
> 
> MsM


Dunno about Pumpkin extract Meeps, I've never seen that..
As for advocaat, it's quite a traditional drink over here at Christmas time.
Most kids first experience with an alchoholic drink is to be allowed a "snowball"
(Advocaat & Lemonade) at Christmas.

One of my earliest Christmas memories is watching dear Mother with a glass of Warninks aadvocaat in one hand whilst the other was thrust deep into the nether regions of a huge, dead bird.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried the pumpking egg nog last year. It was delicious.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

maybe it can be substituted for a "dollop" of pumpkin pie filling? haha.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Eyegor said:


> Here's company that makes pumpkin egg nog
> Hood Pumpkin EggNog
> 
> and heres a recipe I found:
> ...


You're amazing!! This is fantastic. I've copied this over to my recipes folder and will try it out in October. (ok, probably September)


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I've tried the Hood Pumpkin Egg Nog. It is really good. I'm going to have to check to see if this is out in the stores yet.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Baron Samedi said:


> Dunno about Pumpkin extract Meeps, I've never seen that..
> As for advocaat, it's quite a traditional drink over here at Christmas time.
> Most kids first experience with an alchoholic drink is to be allowed a "snowball"
> (Advocaat & Lemonade) at Christmas.
> ...


Even the spelling with two 'a' s is dutch.
The only ones who drink that stuff here are old woman lol Well, drink it....that's actually kind of hard considering how thick it is. They eat it with a bit of whipped cream on top out of a small glass.

Funny that its also popular in England. Nice that you mother was so talented lol Multitasking christmas lol

MsM


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

Consider my mind officially blown. First of all HALLOWEEN EGG NOG????? Holy crap that sounds amazing! How come I've never heard of this before now?? And Eyegor, thanks for posting that recipe, I can't wait to try it!

And second of all: PUMPKIN EXTRACT???? Why have I never heard of THAT before now??? As far as I'm concerned, pumpkin extract belongs in everything I consume. Scrambled pumpkin eggs, here I come! Grilled pumpkin cheese for lunch! Baked pumpkin chicken and pumpkin mashed potatoes for dinner!

I'm only partially kidding, I get totally pumpkin crazy around this time of year. Thanks, HalloweenForum and members for encouraging me. I love you guys.


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

HazelHawthorne said:


> Consider my mind officially blown. First of all HALLOWEEN EGG NOG????? Holy crap that sounds amazing! How come I've never heard of this before now?? And Eyegor, thanks for posting that recipe, I can't wait to try it!
> 
> And second of all: PUMPKIN EXTRACT???? Why have I never heard of THAT before now??? As far as I'm concerned, pumpkin extract belongs in everything I consume. Scrambled pumpkin eggs, here I come! Grilled pumpkin cheese for lunch! Baked pumpkin chicken and pumpkin mashed potatoes for dinner!
> 
> I'm only partially kidding, I get totally pumpkin crazy around this time of year. Thanks, HalloweenForum and members for encouraging me. I love you guys.


Hehe, I think I would do the same if I had Pumpkin Extract!! lol.


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

If anyone finds any Halloween Egg Nog this year...please posts pictures and let us know what it taste's like!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

*another recipe*

I found another recipe called Pumpkin Nog: sound delicious, it's easy, and doesn't call for extract which is obviously just as easily hard to find.

It calls for certain brands but I'm sure substitutions aren't bad for those of you who don't have those brands near you.

* 1 can (15 oz.) LIBBY'S® 100% Pure Pumpkin
* 1 can (12 fl. oz.) NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk
* 2 tablespoons honey
* 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
* 1 pint vanilla ice cream
* 2 to 3 tablespoons rum (optional)
* Ground nutmeg

Directions:
PLACE pumpkin, evaporated milk, honey and cinnamon in blender container; cover. Blend until smooth. Add ice cream and rum. Blend until smooth. Serve immediately. Sprinkle with nutmeg.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

ohhhhhh that sounds so good.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Hazel, you are forgetting the more common pumpkin flavored stuff: muffins, bread, pancakes. Ooooooh... pumpkin ice cream!

Last year I found Halloween Egg Nog. It tastes just like regular nog which is sweet, creamy, thick and flavored with a bit of nutmeg. It doesn't usually come with alcohol mixed in, but brandy or rum is a popular thing to add. I think the pumpkin nog is a different variety than regular or regular packaged for Halloween. Egg Nog is one of the only things I enjoy about Xmas time. I'm glad it's spreading to other holidays too!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

It look so yummy. I'm definitely going to try and make it this year....the Pumpkin Ice Cream sounds fab too.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Mmmm..Sounds good.

Er..I'm not keen on honey, so could I leave that out and double the quantity of rum instead??


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my I want some Halloween Egg Nog!! lol Thanks for letting us know about it. not ever seen or heard of it before!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> It calls for certain brands but I'm sure substitutions aren't bad for those of you who don't have those brands near you.
> 
> * 1 can (15 oz.) LIBBY'S® 100% Pure Pumpkin
> * 1 can (12 fl. oz.) NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk
> ...


That recipe sounds alot easier...thanks for posting it....but where's the eggs!?
How can you have eggnog without eggs!? 

Im going to try the more traditional recipe and see if I can somehow substitute the pumpkin extract with "pumpkin in a can" I have to wonder how easy it is to find Libby's "pumpkin in a can". Is it like pumpkin pie filling?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I think it's a pretty easy find. I'd guess it would be in the baking isle of most grocery stores. If they don't add spices or anything to the pie filling, then yes it should be the same.


----------

